# what are you doing



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

this now is the third post i have writen and i will do it all day
gary passingham has a voice and is inocent dont delete my posts 
gary


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

???????


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*john fuggles*

false accusation a while back
dident reply due to things now can
and i have writen 2 other posts but being edited by moderators
Gary Passingham


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Your earlier posts were deleted by Toni as you were threatening the forum, the last ones were deleted by me as it's just a rambling attack about something that happened over 12 months ago. I've stated this just so you know why the posts were deleted and who did it.You had plenty of opportunity to come on here and defend yourself at the time so it's a bit odd to do it now.

You can use the forum to state what you like as long as it's factual, non threatening and to the benefit of other users. Feel free to carry on but keep it civil please.


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*false accusations*

went on every forum around the world
caused my family and children problems
have the same e mail and phone number for last 10 years
its payback time

Gary:clap:


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*fact*

ok mate
why was my post threatening ?
my buisness was ruined due to jf my children were put at risk due to people wanting to tie me to a tree and beat the crap out of me and my home address was noted and people were going to come around to beat the crap out of me and you say i am threatening ?

I am bringing it up now because I want to John Fuggles had no right to tell the world that his 75000 pound skyline that was in reality 1500 scrapper was ruined by me

thats why 

and if i wish to post then i should be aloud to dont you think ?

Gary

also may i ask why the admistrators did not reply to my mails directed at them behind the scenes so to speak ?
yopu left me no choice but to come on here i want payback


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*threatening the forum*

oh yes I would love to close this site down make no mistake

Gary Passingham


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*and your stuck now*

you cant delete as its being seen by more peopleopcorn:opcorn::flame:


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*wizzwheels*

thats my new company watch:flame:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

gary said:


> you cant delete as its being seen by more peopleopcorn:opcorn::flame:


I can delete what the hell I like but I'll let you have your 15 minutes. Keep ranting and people will see what you're like. Don't get me wrong, I'm sure there are 2 sides to every story but this really isn't the way to go about it.


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*well*

if you delete then you are being bias
regards

Gary


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*have you*

read the John Fuggles thread,
and you say its not the way for me to go about it,
I was on the skyline forum 12 years ago was you ?
Gary


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

gary said:


> if you delete then you are being bias
> regards
> 
> Gary


From memory, when Fuggles started this thread http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156839-totting-up.html it started OK but went a bit off course. I've just checked and found that I deleted a few posts and edited some in your favour. Not exactly biased there then.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

gary said:


> I was on the skyline forum 12 years ago was you ?
> Gary


Totally irrelevant, what difference does it make what I was doing 12 years ago?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Well hopefully not another Brian incident. 

Gary, I would advise you to voice your discontent in an eloquent manner. Spamming and threatening language will not win you any favours on the Internet ...

I'm fairly new to this forum so have no idea what's going on but would like to read more. There's always 2 sides of story though as mentioned earlier ...


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

What exactly do you hope to accomplish? Why not write a statement on here with your intent? Maybe then you'll get somewhere?


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

P**** met you once at Marham,would not let you tune my hoover,now f*** off :wavey:


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*dont want to write a statement mate*

I just want to clear my name, i dident steal any parts fro John Fuggles car as he stated on here, then it got posted around every forum on the planet, am i being rude ,? threatening ?or abusive ? if so let me know cos from where i am writing I dont think I am
Gary

just to let people know if you dont I ran and owned GT-ART it was killed by this forum but tell you what my cars gave yours a good run for their money


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

gary said:


> I just want to clear my name, i dident steal any parts fro John Fuggles car as he stated on here, then it got posted around every forum on the planet, am i being rude ,? threatening ?or abusive ? if so let me know cos from where i am writing I dont think I am
> Gary
> 
> just to let people know if you dont I ran and owned GT-ART it was killed by this forum but tell you what my cars gave yours a good run for their money


Did you not wind the business up to prevent Fuggles from suing you?


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*would not want to tune your hover*

its probably all you have and you are being rude
Gary


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Fuggles*

Is that what he said ?
I have 3 5K cheques unpaid sitting in my filing cabinet writen by him dishonered
do I really have to say more ?
Gary


----------



## knighty84 (Jan 24, 2013)

Like a few people have already said, times have changed people have come and gone since this incident has happed, I'm a new member so I think a few facts should be stated first a lot of people won't have a clue what your going on about


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*hey hover man*

note the SUPERTUNER BITopcorn:


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*READ*

WHAT John Fuggles and some others wrote about me, its still on here, then you will know
regards
Gary


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Prove you're not the con artist you appear to be then Gary, despite what John may have written, there are plenty of others who had issues with you and your former business. 

From what I witnessed at several events, if I were you, I'd also think about giving up mapping.


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*signing off now*

dont really need to say any more, going to sort the rest out with fuggles when he answers his phone ( been ringing for 5 hours) bit like the forum administrators, no reply
have a nice day all you people
regards
Gary


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*really Matt*

goodmorning,
so what do you want me to prove and how can i mapp a driver ?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

So you make a topic to say you have a voice, to then not actually say anything productive to help your case, and now you're gonna sort it outside the forum with John himself?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

gary said:


> goodmorning,
> so what do you want me to prove and how can i mapp a driver ?


Clear your name first Gary and then we can talk further about your mapping.
Blame instantly shifted to driver, common theme occurring here isn't there?


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Liam*

dont really understand, nice pelican I think thou 
ahh you want a full account, cant do that at this moment in time


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

If you can't give a full account I think your best bet then is to get this topic deleted and wait until you can make a new topic, with the opening post being your full account.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

gary said:


> ahh you want a full account, cant do that at this moment in time


A bit pointless starting the thread then wasn't it?!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

matt j said:


> A bit pointless starting the thread then wasn't it?!


Yep, but it made him feel better I guess.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I must admit, I do find it funny how there was no interest in clearing his name as he worked for Sumo yet now it would appear he's wanting to start his own company again and bingo...


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

matt j said:


> I must admit, I do find it funny how there was no interest in clearing his name as he worked for Sumo yet now it would appear he's wanting to start his own company again and bingo...


Looks like it might be on a slightly smaller scale this time though

Whizz Wheels


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Just to be clear, I did PM exactly why the previous two attempts were deleted. As Tazz says they were unnecessarily aggressive.

If you want to do this on here fine, but don't come crying to us to delete it if it doesn't go the way you want. And no advertising of a new company thank you!


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Matt*

Have I blown some engines that i dont know about then ?
Why cant drivers be accountable for the performance of their vehicles ? datalogs dont lie some drivers sweat at 3/4 throttle and swear they are nailed to the boards and then blame the tuner 
as you can see from my sig I dont appear to have a problem ?

yes I would like to clear my Name 

I will stay open on here all day it will make a pleasant change,
just going to map a golf TDI but maybe you can give me some advice as its a diesel, maybe you could provide me with a manual on how to map it

regards


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Toni*

you were not that clear in your pm, why did you pm and now come here to tell the world ?

why should I be crying the forum done me over good and proper and i dident cry to you then

there seems to be a few issues that need to be cleared up,

as stated in my first 2 deleted posts my e mail and tel number have not changed for the last 10 years so i am available then as now

was my first 2 attemts aggressive hmm how would you feel if some unjust posts were sent around the world that were not true, maybe you should sometimes look on the other side of the fence there is a different picture

regards

Gary


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

So the driver only using 3/4 throttle is an acceptable excuse for the car running like a dog?
Must have been something to do with the phone call to the helpline 



gary said:


> was my first 2 attemts aggressive hmm how would you feel if some unjust posts were sent around the world that were not true, maybe you should sometimes look on the other side of the fence there is a different picture


Why did you not address them at the time? Many other tuners have had similar experiences but have at least responded.
If you'd have done so, it wouldn't have escalated as it did, so it would appear that because you chose to turn your back you effectively pleaded guilty.

Good luck with your new venture, kind of reminds me of CPR so hope you can prove us all wrong...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi Gary,
Site admin here. How ya doing?

I can confirm not a single email has been recieved from you regarding this matter.

Please forward copies of all mails sent directly to my username @yahoo.com 

I quesiton why you are bringing this up now, but can assure you that me or Cem have no agenda.

Mook


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*ok*

its wizzwheels

I am having to do multiple answers so might not get my point across properly

I am working in RYE my new buisness is not wanting to start it has started
I have 4800 sq ft state of the art workshop with a further 1500 sqft dyno / rolling road cell and a further 2000sqft 4 wheel alignment /tyre bay so its hardly a smaller scale ?

I am not going to spill all my beans as It will probably end up legal with your forum, losing 
GT ART broke my heart,

It would be interesting to know from you main posters what line of buisness you are in and why you are all so perfect to actually contribute your critasisms on motor vehicle maintenance and tuning from a proffesional just as a matter of interest.

regards

Gary


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

gary said:


> thats my new company watch:flame:


Another one ? 

Turbo Torque....Trans4mations....GT-aRt....

Call the next one _Boomerang_ opcorn:

Cheers

Stu


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Hi Mook*

I am doing fine mate thank you for asking, hope Cem is well,
I sent the mails from the contact addmin on the front of the site so dont know why you did not get them of course i should have printed screen before sending them but dident, it wasent much just asked for the full version of the jf thread but I have it any way so that was all

Matt I dident address it at the time as firstly I could not belive my eyes and secondly was personal but there was good reason.

Cars can be well tuned and then run like a dog due to bad earths or sensor earths being used for assesories usually by diy you know what skyline wiring is like JAPAN condems vehicle wiring after 5 years its amazing but you pays your money and the first thing you blame is the tuner,but it was fine till it went bad eh, tell me if a car runs like a dog how can you get nice power curves or is part of tuning drawing the curves freehand in different coloured pens


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

gary said:


> It would be interesting to know from you main posters what line of buisness you are in and why you are all so perfect to actually contribute your critasisms on motor vehicle maintenance and tuning from a proffesional just as a matter of interest.
> 
> regards
> 
> Gary


Steel fabrication, mainly stainless steel for the food industry.

Far from perfect but I've never been pulled up for doing shoddy work or been the subject of a name and shame campaign. All my customers know that in the event of any problems, I'll put them right with minimum fuss, even in the (many) instances where I've not been at fault. As I said in Fuggles Totting Up thread, being good at your job doesn't always make you good at running a business but, without satisfied customers, you don't have a business.

Hope that helps.


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Hi Stu*

well you like following me then, I do nothing wrong are you in buisness ?
do you work on cars ? sometimes you work on cars for weeks and charge a few hours bill still have to be paid and with no money coming in what can you do
I dont have to explain my reasons and I aint going to but every thing I do is legal and above board
regards
Gary


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

gary said:


> It would be interesting to know from you main posters what line of buisness you are in and why you are all so perfect to actually contribute your critasisms on motor vehicle maintenance and tuning from a proffesional just as a matter of interest.


I work in Oil and Gas, I own my own company and I've written and controlled the maintenance and tuning of offshore installations and onshore production facilities for many years; you'd be surprised at the similarities although in fairness, cars have less complex systems and subsequent control requirements.


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*tazzmaxx*

Thanks for that, I have allways run the same line of thought and tried to do the right thing, in buisness yep i probably am not perfect but i do try hard and try to improve where i can every day,
I have had moments it can be quite stressful answering 150 phone calls 275 e mails and fitting in 14hrs of manual labour a day,but I am not complaining
regards
Gary


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

No, I don't _follow_ you Gary and I don't run a business myself but I live in the Sussex area and I know people that have used you over the years at your various businesses. I've met you a few times over the years, the first time when you were running Turbo Torque in the early 90's. 

Frankly I don't know how you have the cheek to put your head over the parapet so why don't you give us an account of what happened at GT-aRt with Johns car and clear your name if you can ?

Cheers

Stu


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Gary,
I'm locking this thread until you post a full and consice version of events.

As it stands you are not coming across coherant and I won't have you promote a new company in the shadow of the facts to which we are party.

Please PM your version of events.

Mook


----------

